# Spark Plugs/Wire help



## Fama Goat (Feb 13, 2011)

So ive been doing some research on which spark plugs to go with for my 05 goat with 52k miles before i brought her to the dyno. Ive decided on the NGK TR55 V-Power plugs for the great conduction and spark the copper will offer. However, when i go looking for these online i dont see the exact size i need for a proper fit (0.040). Heres where i need help...

1.) Is is OK to buy these not properly gapped and then just do it myself? And...

2.) Should i buy a new set of wires to go with the plugs or thats not really necessary? If so, which would be good and at what size?

All suggestions and input are appreciated!

PS- Mods are AEM Intake, KOOKS headers + catted mids, custom exhaust :cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You won't get any gains from spark plugs. FYI, the OEM ones are good for like 100k miles.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I replaced my wire set and plugs at 52k when I installed headers. I am running NGK TR55 V power gapped at (.050). What I have read gap can be .040 to .060 for LS2. I went with Taylor Thundervolt 50 race wires, 10mm with boot sleeves (factory shields will not fit over plug boot) . I would agree on minimal performance gains, proactive maintenance item.


----------



## Fama Goat (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spark Plugs*



jpalamar said:


> You won't get any gains from spark plugs. FYI, the OEM ones are good for like 100k miles.


Im not looking for hp gains from the plugs, just wanting to get a fresh set on considering its inexpensive and I feel a fresh set couldn't hurt.


----------



## 06_TorridGTO (Jan 26, 2011)

I just replaced my plugs this past weekend with NGK Laser Iridium plugs, no problems. I was also at 51K, I figured they'd been in there for 5 years...a set of fresh ones wouldn't hurt. The AC Delcos that came out looked good, could've probably lasted another 40-50k.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> FYI, the OEM ones are good for like 100k miles.


They also Dex cool is good for 100k.  I'm still on my original plugs at 10k miles but will be replacing them in the spring regardless of what they look like. They lived a long enough life.


----------



## dev1360 (Jun 8, 2011)

06_TorridGTO said:


> I just replaced my plugs this past weekend with NGK Laser Iridium plugs, no problems. I was also at 51K, I figured they'd been in there for 5 years...a set of fresh ones wouldn't hurt. The AC Delcos that came out looked good, could've probably lasted another 40-50k.


Although there is nothing wrong with them, IMO, the Iridium plugs are simply a waste of money. They do not offer any better performance over standard plugs, only a longer life. Save the money on Iridium's.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

Your stock plugs should be okay for more than 100K miles...probably even more. Just pull em and have a look at them at the 100K mark. The TR55's will not offer any advantage other than they're cheaper in the here-and-now. Stick with the stock until you get new heads, cam, or other bits and start needing a different temp threshold


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

and if you do go with the TR's, gap them with a gapping tool, not the gap gauge...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> They also Dex cool is good for 100k.  I'm still on my original plugs at 10k miles but will be replacing them in the spring regardless of what they look like. They lived a long enough life.


I wouldn't trust any fluid in any car that long... but I did randomly pull a few plugs to look at them and even with 70k+ miles on them they looked great, no misfires ever , and started right up everytime.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar, you did notice his sarcastic smiley? I changed my coolant at 25K which is pretty much what I've done with any car I've owned that I cared about. Coolant for 100K?? I likely won't have the car for that long. Coolant and fluids are a different ballgame than plugs. Being 'old school, I have a tough time leaving oil in the car until the car says to change it. I'm at 28K now and still have the stock plugs in fact I pulled them this past weekend and they actually looked pretty much like new.


----------

